# My Blue Diamond Rhom



## jmcbroker (Feb 8, 2013)

Hi guys n gals new here. Just wanted to post pics n get feed back on diet and possible tank mates, and lighting. Do rhoms need light.? I have many other tanks in the room so its not in comolete dark but I do not keep a light on top of rhoms tank. When I first got my bdr 6 months ago it would freak out n hide when I put the light on so figured id let him adjust to new home before using light daily . Now he is comfortable in his tank but still shy when light is on . What do you think? And diet variety important? Or just gold fish ok? Once in a while give my bdr krill , shrimp and salmon.. any other recomendations? Any other tank mates possible. . I had a pleco in there for first 4-5 months but bdr (blue diamond rhom) bit a huge chunk out of pleco. And pleco died about a week later.. any input , tips , advice much appreciated.. n please no bashers talking down to me.. lets share pics.. thanks . (New here just noticed i dont see anywhere to upload pics)


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Welcome to the site!

Lighting is up to you and your personal preference... if its just the fish and no plants you really dont need one. I would just put it on a timer and let your fish adjust to it coming on at the same time every day.

A varied diet is important, and feeding goldfish and store bought feeders is a terrible idea. I feed my rhom Hikari Cichlid Gold pellets 90% of the time, and a variety of shrimp, talpia and white fish fillets, and occasionally salmon (high in fat and oils) and "seafood medley" which is random bits of squid, crab, shellfish and other random leftovers.

For pictures i would recommend you upload them to photobucket.com (free) and use the /IMG link to post them.


----------



## addicted216 (Sep 30, 2011)

feeders can carry deseases and parisites so just something to keep in mind, always a risk with them. besides. foods stated above is much better for them, then you will know for sure that they wont catch anything from the feeders,all it takes is one out of the bunch to contaminate your aquarium.


----------



## jmcbroker (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks for the input !!. Can I quarantine feeders? Or is the a better way to feed live?


----------



## jmcbroker (Feb 8, 2013)

Heres my Rhom.. his colors changed a lot last few months.. n eyes look to be turning red..


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Best way is to breed them yourself... but that can require multiple dedicated tanks. My rhom only gets small fry from a breeding pair of convicts in the sump/ lower tank for live food. Because his tank is a 120 gal, they grow to maybe 1" before getting picked off and then another batch is ready. Most of his diet is pellets and occasionally fillets and shrimp.


----------



## jmcbroker (Feb 8, 2013)

I will try feeding pellets asap..


----------



## GreenPiranha (Feb 21, 2013)

Your fish looks good


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

very cool. best diet i ever fed my rhombs was a mix of whole raw shrimp, krill, and pellets..the pellets took awhile to acclimate the fish to. but i would feed at the same time every day and he would eventually associate them with "meal time". great way of mixing up the diet and adding things frozen foods just cant. 
i swore off feeders after i lost my prized rhomb to a bad batch. but that was more on me then anything because i didnt have a quarentine tank back then. stay away from dirty petshop water. thats my best advice. otherwise the fish looks sick.


----------



## Rhomadeas (Feb 17, 2013)

Very nice rhom you have there; enjoy growing it out!


----------

